# best breed



## 1tex (Jan 6, 2011)

what is the best breed of dog that can be used as a seeing eye dog?


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Do you mean a sight hound?
or a guide dog for the blind?
Sorry I am a little lost


----------



## 1tex (Jan 6, 2011)

a dog for the blind


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Guide dog for the blind normally use Labrador x Golden retriever I believe. Though they also use Poodles, GSDs and several others


----------

